# Icing equipment suggestions



## Alicia M. Small (Mar 4, 2019)

Starting a cupcake decorating course. Wondering what a decent, budget friendly starter kit might be.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't do a lot of fancy dessert/decorating, but did purchase a kit of piping bags, disposable and silicone from eBay {China},
..along with a plethora of tips, sleeve things & all..more than enough to do me for X years!
Cheap like borscht! 
I think they may sell the same sort of stuff on Amazon..faster delivery.
..only _actually_ bought the tips/bags for piping profiteroles.. for a croquembouche (one time thing..may or may not do it again..real PITA)..looks nice, eat it fast! (esp. in humid weather).

If you want it right away, not sure of your location, but we have "Bulk Barn" here..they have lots of (often overpriced) cake decorating tools.

Have fun!


----------

